# First time riding the MS 150- I need some advice



## tss (Jun 22, 2014)

I am participating in the Houston to Austin MS 150 for the first time and I am actually *very* nervous. I am looking for some tips/advice/suggestions on training! I am a pretty slow rider averaging at 12-14mph so that is stressing me out as well. 

I started training in late January and I typically go for a ride on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. 
Tuesdays & Thursdays- Anywhere between 10-20 miles working on speed. Intervals-riding hard for three minutes, slowing down for three minutes, etc. 

Saturdays- Long steady rides 20+ miles

On Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays I work out at the gym with some cardio and then squats, lunges, abs and some back strengthening.


I switched to clipless recently and wow what a difference! Anyway, any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, you have 9 weeks to get ready. First suggestion - relax. You will be fine. Many others have done it with less prep.

Have you checked out the Bike Barn resource page?  There' a link (lower right) to a 16-week training plan. Just pick it up by date, and join it as best you can. You really need to be getting in the longer weekly endurance rides -currently that calls for weekly long ride to be about 50-55 miles. If you aren't near that yet, push yourself to close the gap over four weeks -try to be at 65 miles by March 22nd . It will be hard, but it will get you through this. You probably need to back off the gym work as you focus on the ride the next 9 weeks.

For long rides you might consider some of the event rides listed under Recommended Rides. They're around TX. Those will give you some change of scenery while putting in the miles, and give you group support as well. You will likely find many others having the same experience as you.

Stick with it - you'll be fine.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't stress over your speed. You won't be the slowest rider in the event, or even close to being the slowest. Ride to have fun, and raise money for a good cause. Find a group riding at your pace. That will help pull you along and keep you from focusing on how long you have to go.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Try to keep things in perspective, you definitely need to train in the mean time as mentioned above and you should look into organised plans, but remember cycling is pretty simple. If you want to ride your bike to Austin it's pretty easy, all you have to do is to not stop pedaling until you get to Austin. It doesn't matter how fast you pedal or which gear you do it in if you just keep pedaling you will get there. Don't be nervous it's just pedaling.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You can certainly be ready. I'd start ramping up that longest weekend ride, and at some point ride long both days. If you can do 40 miles on Saturday and 30 on Sunday, and feel okay, you're well on the way.

The biggest habit change required for the longer ride will be much more eating and drinking. Organized rides make that easy, since you needn't carry much.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you can, ride more and skip the cardio at the gym. Squats, lunges etc are not going to make you faster. Core work can make you more comfortable though.

For the ride itself, remember it's not a race. Go too hard at the beginning and you'll be hating life by the end.

Eat and drink regularly. Carry some sort of food item in case you did not eat enough or the next stop is farther than you thought.

Don't forget to have fun. Look at the scenery, chat with other riders.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Aside from the aforementioned advice, just don't think about the fact you're cycling a long distance. Strike up some conversations and forget about the pedaling. Just remember the turns lol.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> Aside from the aforementioned advice, just don't think about the fact you're cycling a long distance. Strike up some conversations and forget about the pedaling. Just remember the turns lol.


^ This.

Also, consider that you are riding rest stop to rest stop. You are doing maybe 6 25 mile rides, not 1 150.  What ever it takes to help you reach the end. Don't stop too long at rest stops, you do not want your legs to cool down too much, will make the next effort that much more difficult.

EEC


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my recollections from the one MS150 I did...

there will be lots of riders with very sketchy awareness...expect the unexpected. had several people stop in the roadway for no apparent reason...

the overnight campsite was pretty raucous...if you're a light sleeper, you're not going to get a lot of rest. take earplugs.

be careful crossing cattle guards...saw two nasty crashes on these.


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

I will be doing the MS150 for the first time too. To be honest, I signed up and then looked at the per day mileage. I was intimidated. I am averaging about the same speed as you are. I know I am not fast, but I am enjoying it. I have participated in a few organized rides they really do get you prepared for the atmosphere as well as what support you will have along the way. So far my longest ride was 55 miles. I was sore at the end of it and for the rest of the day, but the next morning I was fine. Like others have said, build up your mileage and have fun. Without any headphones I thought I would get bored, but I like to keep an eye on how fast I am going, how fast I am spinning and there is always a song stuck in my head to keep me entertained. If you are in the Sugar Land area, maybe we can get a little group ride together.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oxtox said:


> my recollections from the one MS150 I did...
> 
> there will be lots of riders with very sketchy awareness...expect the unexpected. had several people stop in the roadway for no apparent reason...
> 
> ...


What's a cattle guard?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

PBL450 said:


> What's a cattle guard?


see photo


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Heed the advise given above... Two weeks after you finish the 150, you will understand. Enjoy!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oxtox said:


> see photo


Oh wow, they are actual cattle guards... I thought it was just an expression. We don't have those in Jersey.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Oh wow, they are actual cattle guards... I thought it was just an expression. We don't have those in Jersey.


Around here they're also called Texas gates. They are used on ranches in place of a gate where a road passes through a fenced in area - cattle can't / don't (supposedly) cross them. No problem crossing them so long as you keep in at a right angle, slow it down, and don't freak out.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Being made of steel they are very slick. Make sure you cross it straight, not trying to turn. If you encounter one in a turn, slow up more than usual so you can go straight across it and then complete the turn. You can't put down a lot of power on it, and the gaps between the bars sap speed. If you encounter one going up a steep hill you may need to pedal harder as you're approaching to ensure you have enough speed to cross it. Whatver you do don't stop on it! Bike shoes have no traction on polished steel. If you have to walk across one use your bike as a support and be really careful. I've seen people slip on them and hurt themselves. If you are unsure what to do just ride over it in a neutral position, cranks flat and weight on the pedals. 

Many of the ones in California have a few flat 2 inch steep strips welded on the top in the direction of travel. If you're paying attention you can ride across on those for a smoother ride.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

If the cattle guard is on a downhill, they're pretty easy to bunny hop.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Oh wow, they are actual cattle guards... I thought it was just an expression. We don't have those in Jersey.


We don't have 'em here in Connecticut, either, but I grew up in Nevada, so I'm very familiar with them. As others noted, you need a little speed, and to cross at 90 degrees, going very straight. No problem if you do that.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> We don't have 'em here in Connecticut, either, but I grew up in Nevada, so I'm very familiar with them. As others noted, you need a little speed, and to cross at 90 degrees, going very straight. No problem if you do that.


This all good advice, add do not pedal or brake while crossing them and you will be ok. Also you have to stay loose as they rarely get those things in without a bump on one side and of course the grating itself is quite jarring so it's best to cross them standing or very lightly sitting. If they're wet it's best to cross them with your eyes closed and pray...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

skinewmexico said:


> If the cattle guard is on a downhill, they're pretty easy to bunny hop.


that's a recipe for massive carnage in a MS150 setting...


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> that's a recipe for massive carnage in a MS150 setting...


I was assuming people would be smart enough not to do it in a paceline, or a crowd. Maybe that's a stretch.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> We don't have 'em here in Connecticut, either, but I grew up in Nevada, so I'm very familiar with them. As others noted, you need a little speed, and to cross at 90 degrees, going very straight. No problem if you do that.


We do have wide steel plates that house train tracks. They are nice and flat when you go over them in a car. But one of those put me on the ground right after Christmas... It was 35 degrees and raining (maybe even ice, the bike went out from under me so fast) and I did exactly what folks are advising against, I tried to adjust my line as I crossed. I knew as I approached I should just stop and put a foot down to cross but... I sprinted to get through the intersection before the cars coming up behind me... I got lucky overall. My wrist is still a little messed, I can't XC ski yet. Trainer work has been fine. I cross those all the time and they can be pretty hazardous. Especially since they often don't cross at 90 degrees.


----------



## ssdirt29 (Sep 29, 2014)

From the MS150 and Team In Training riders I've seen, I think it might be worth pointing out to not wear underwear under your cycling shorts and don't wear headphones when you ride. And don't assume laws and right of way will protect you. Watch your surroundings including behind you. Don't assume the guy in front of you is paying attention.


----------



## pilotranger (Feb 21, 2015)

I am a first time rider for the MS 150 to Austin myself. All the advice given on these threads are spot on. Remember to not wear underwear underneath your bike shorts. Sign up for the training rides on weekends leading up to the MS 150. There are many rest stops, so don't forget to replenish your fluids and energy food. Like one poster said, it's not 1 150 mile ride, it's a series of 10 15 mile rides to the next rest stop. And best of all, enjoy the scenery and stories being told along the way of the event.


----------



## saul goode (Feb 27, 2006)

Oxtox said:


> my recollections from the one MS150 I did...
> 
> there will be lots of riders with very sketchy awareness...expect the unexpected. had several people stop in the roadway for no apparent reason...
> 
> ...


Seriously.. there are cattle guards on the official course? I just can't imagine getting everyone over those in an efficient safe manner.

Approximately what section do these come into play?


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

saul goode said:


> Seriously.. there are cattle guards on the official course? I just can't imagine getting everyone over those in an efficient safe manner.
> 
> Approximately what section do these come into play?


i can't tell if you're serious. Cattle guards normally co exist with fence lines. Really if you cross them straight and perpendicular in ever way they are no big deal. Remember the ground is only a couple feet away from you if you fall any way.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

saul goode said:


> Seriously.. there are cattle guards on the official course? I just can't imagine getting everyone over those in an efficient safe manner.


Here in California we have them on road race courses! 

Best to learn how to go over them safely. It's not difficult. Practice before the event.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

I do the Oregon MS ride every year now. My wife has MS, to those of you that ride this event, THANK YOU!!!!!! They truly are so very close to a cure, not just stopping progression, but curing it.


----------



## crash926 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be doing my 3rd MS ride this summer in RI. I usually ride 3 times during the week for 20 miles and then a long ride on Saturday or Sunday of at least 50 miles and its very doable. The event is set up so everybody can finish. Like others have said ride rest stop to rest stop and don't rest too long, have fun and keep your head on a swivel. Good luck


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Last time I rode this event, the cattle guards had course marshals stationed at them and they insisted on our getting off our bikes and walking across. I did, so as not to offend anyone, but felt walking across was more dangerous than riding across.
I actually only remember one and it was near Bastrop on day 2.
Other comments:
Don't spend too long at rest stops. That time can really add up.
Don't get sucked into a pace line if you aren't totally comfortable with it. Riding pace lines with people you don't know can be treacherous.
Watch for the orange cones on the road going into Austin. Especially if riding in a group. The guy in front of you may not point one out, ride around it, and leave you running into it. You will crash if you hit one.
Enjoy the ride. It's a beautiful route, especially when you see The Tower at UT. Hook 'Em!


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

I rode last September in the MS Bike 150 in Virginia. I was planning to train during my July 2014 vacation at Wrightsville Beach, but the second morning I was there I wore my bike shoes while carrying my bike down the front steps of the beach house after it had rained. I slipped, fell backwards and broke a rib (displaced fracture, too). Worst vacation of my life. I could only ride very slowly, and had to splint my rib cage when stopping at stop signs. Still, I rode 15 miles a day rather than the 40-50 per day I had planned. But basically, you need to be able to ride about 60-65 miles in a day, culminating two weeks before the ride. Then, in the two weeks before the ride weekend rides of 35-45 miles on weekends will be doable and keep your legs fresh. This year the ride is June 6-7, so my team from work is already training, and we are riding 40 miles each weekend, even in the cold on the east coast. Advice: skip the first rest stop both days at 15 miles but stop at the other 4. It really is a blast. I felt great after the first 75 mile day, and suprisingly averaged about 17 mph even in 97 degree heat. Second day I was a little tired, and it was raining and 70 degrees with a headwind. Our team averaged 15.5 mph that day, kind of leisurely. Many will finish the ride each day in under 3.5 hours. Have a blast. Eat pickles at the rest stops.


----------

